# παντὶ αἰτοῦντί σε



## Isidore Demsky

Does παντὶ αἰτοῦντί σε mean every single, soltary, individual who asks you?

Or does it mean every type of individual (ie friend, foe, Jew, Greek, Samaritan, etc.) who askes you?

Or can it mean either (and is this more matter of interpretation than Gramma or linguistics)?

And does δίδου mean to give whatever it is that someone is asking, or simply to give whatever you may give (or is this too more matter of interpretation than Gramma or linguistics)?

Here is the full context of the text I'm considering.

παντὶ δὲ τῷ αἰτοῦντί σε δίδου, καὶ ἀπὸ τοῦ αἴροντος τὰ σὰ μὴ ἀπαίτει

Would someone who really knows Greek please comment?

Thank you.


----------



## Acestor

Hi. It means a very simple "Give to all/everyone who asks of you" (Give-δίδου, to all-παντί, who asks-(τῷ) αἰτοῦντι, of you-σε). Simple meanings: all, everyone; ask. The simplest, most general words one could have used.


----------



## sotos

Isidore Demsky said:


> Does παντὶ αἰτοῦντί σε mean every single, soltary, individual who asks you?
> Or does it mean every type of individual (ie friend, foe, Jew, Greek, Samaritan, etc.) who askes you?
> 
> Or can it mean either (and is this more matter of interpretation than Gramma or linguistics)?



The latter is included in the former. I mean, the individual can be of any kind of person.



> And does δίδου mean to give whatever it is that someone is asking, or simply to give whatever you may give (or is this too more matter of interpretation than Gramma or linguistics)?



Common sence is that you give whatever you are able to give, not whatever one may ask. Compare to the other, that if you have two chitons you give one.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Acestor said:


> Hi. It means a very simple "Give to all/everyone who asks of you" (Give-δίδου, to all-παντί, who asks-(τῷ) αἰτοῦντι, of you-σε). Simple meanings: all, everyone; ask. The simplest, most general words one could have used.


I only asked because the teaching and practice of the church, even in Apostolic times, seems to lean against interpreting this to mean every single individual who asks.

St. Paul:

For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies. Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread. But ye, brethren, be not weary in well doing. And if any man obey not our word by this epistle, note that man, and have no company with him, that he may be ashamed. Yet count _him_ not as an enemy, but admonish _him_ as a brother. (2 Thes. 3:10-15.)

But I suppose, if the words Jesus used can only mean every single individual, it wouldn't make any difference if the individual were able bodied and unwilling to work, and had asked you for money many times before (and wasted it on drugs, or alcohol), and had been warned by the church to stop asking people for money and spending it on sinful pursuits.

If the words of Christ can *only* mean give to every single individual who asks, we'd have to give to such individual if he asks, wouldn't we?

Are you say that's the only way παντὶ can be interpreted in this context?

Only meaning every single individual who asks?

And can δίδου, in this context (i.e. παντὶ δὲ τῷ αἰτοῦντί σε δίδου, καὶ ἀπὸ τοῦ αἴροντος τὰ σὰ μὴ ἀπαίτει), only mean to give whatever it is the individual might ask (and not some substitute, like a gift certificate good for food at some restaurant or fast food place)?


----------



## ireney

Hello,

The translation is exactly what was described before by acestor very clearly. Interpretations of, say, who "all" includes is far outside the scope of this forum.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

What I'm asking is whether the form of this word, and the syntax of the given sentence, limits how "all" (or "every") can be understood?

Could it be understood to mean every ethnicity, race, gender, and social class that askes, or must it be understood to mean every single individual who asks?

(And I mean given the form of the word παντὶ, and the syntax of παντὶ δὲ τῷ αἰτοῦντί σε δίδου, καὶ ἀπὸ τοῦ αἴροντος τὰ σὰ μὴ ἀπαίτει.)

I don't see any reason why it couldn't mean every kind of asker in English, but I think I vaguely remember reading something in some commentary that suggested the Greek text couldn't mean that--and the comments here would seem to confirm that (if I understand them correctly.)

So if Gramma and Syntex (which are very different from language to language, and can limit or expand a words range of meanings in a given context) are within the scope of this forum, I would appreciate it if someone could clarify this for me.

Thank you.


----------



## dmtrs

Acestor said:


> Hi. It means a very simple "Give to all/everyone who asks of you" (Give-δίδου, to all-παντί, who asks-(τῷ) αἰτοῦντι, of you-σε). Simple meanings: all, everyone; ask. The simplest, most general words one could have used.



As I see it, Acestor's answer covers all there is to be understood in the phrase; any further analysis or interpretation, I believe, tends to invent 'deeper' or 'hidden' meanings that simply aren't there. That's what's been said; intentions behind words can be only guessed (with all the perils of such an attempt).


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Hello all. 

I just found something I was thinking of when I posted the question on Luke 6:30.

But I don't really understand it.

Could someone please tell me what it means, and how it applies here (if it does)?

[When 3956 (_pás_) modifies a word with the definite article it has "_extensive-intensive_" force – and is straightforward _intensive_ when the Greek definite article is lacking.]
Strong's Greek: 3956. πᾶς (pas) -- all, every

In Luke 6:30, the word παντὶ modifies is αἰτοῦντί, and there's no definite article in front of it, so what does  " straightforward _intensive"_ mean? 

Does it mean no exceptions?


----------



## Perseas

Hi,
I think the following information answers your question:
_with the Art., in the sense of all, the whole, when the Subst. is to be strongly specified, πᾶς being put either before the Art. or after the Subst., *πᾶσαν τὴν δύναμιν*, all his force, [...]; “τὰ ἀγαθὰ πάντα”...._
Henry George Liddell, Robert Scott,  A Greek-English Lexicon, π , παρώρεια , πᾶς



Isidore Demsky said:


> παντὶ δὲ τῷ αἰτοῦντί


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.

And I misspoke when I said there was no definite article in front of αἰτοῦντί.

If I had looked at the text I pasted here I might have seen the definite article, but that Bible hub page offers more than one Greek text, there appears to be some textual variation, and I was looking at a text with no definite article before αἰτοῦντί when I posted my reply.

But what significance does the presence or absence of the definite article have here?

The context seems to be how we're to treat enemies.

If the definite article (τῷ) belongs before αἰτοῦντί, would the meaning be that we're to give to friend and enemy alike (but not necessarily to every single individual)?

And would the emphasis be more on every single individual without the definite article?


----------



## ireney

In this particular case it makes absolutely no difference in the meaning, especially one so great as you are suggesting. The answer remains the same: all those who ask.


----------

